# Fluoro vs mono



## Chef of the sea (May 11, 2015)

Pulled an all nighter Saturday night arrived at 8 am, hunted down sams stop and shop, got some nice clousers and beautiful shrimp and crab imitations. Reconed the area and realized where I am I have no reason to go west of florabama. Settled in on fishing both sides of Johnson beach and off moms dock on perdido bay. Conditions are not the best right now, but as far as catching a catfish on a fly....I can mark that off my list. Looking foreward to a great week!


----------



## Chef of the sea (May 11, 2015)

....Yuengling on my mind....forgot to ask, my trout game changed from embarrassingly terrible to not toooo bad when I discovered fluoro tippets. Would the ends justify the means in paying the price for fluoro down here? Thanks for all the help, maybe I'll bump into one of yall


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Won't hurt if/when the water clears up.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Not sure what weight fly line you're using, but on my 8 wt setup I use about 4-5' of 30# fluorocarbon followed by another 4-5' section of 15# fluorocarbon. Tie my flies directly to that.

Ain't had any problems yet.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been using plain ol mono, 12, 8, and 6 pound. Just check it really good after a fish.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll use a mono leader about 6-8ft in 40-30lb sometimes (mostly flouro ) loop to loop a 4-5ft flouro tippet 10-20lbs non slip loop knot or even a bowlin knot ( when tying quick) to the fly. 

Loop to loop makes it easy to replace tippet and flies, the flouro has been proven to go unseen by fish and takes a a lot more of a beating than mono. 

Choose size by species. Some need a small diameter because of their flawless eyesight or water clarity, some (like redfish) will suck down a fat leader any day. 

Now if I'm bass fishing just a straight 10ft piece of mono 12lb works . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

If Spanish or Blues are around, what are you doing for a shock leader ?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

If I am around where I may encounter any sharp teeth I will put on 2ft of 40lb floro.


----------



## Chef of the sea (May 11, 2015)

Well shoot, I'm glad I haven't had any big fish on. The tailwaters I fish smaller test is the only way you'll get those picky little rainbows to bite. Right now I've tied leaders composed of 6 ft 25 lb test, 4 ft of 10 lb and 2 ft of 8 lb mono. For a tippet. I don't know what a shock leader is, so I guess I don't have one. Landed a pretty large (for me) stingray on the intercoastal yesterday, and had two more on that I lost because I suck...don't know what they were but felt like rays. Not much of a run more of a tug o war type pull. Anyways it's a beautiful place to fish and I am thoroughly enjoying your water. Family's bummed about the rain but I'm licking my chops


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

My go salt leaded is 2' #50 2' #40 2' #30 2' #20 or #15, tippet down to #8 in the bay. If in the surf I'll add a #30 shock tippet. Chef this is help keep the toothy ones from cutting you off sometimes 30 isn't enough. Good to check for abrasion after every Mackerel, Blue, Lady, etc. This leader turns over great and lays out straight just like I like. 

I fish for those little trout often they are a bunch of fun and require many different tactics to catch consistently, other than just casting and stripping. It's always a nice setting as well. :shifty:


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Shock tippets is just a tooth leader to save the tippet from breaking. 40-50lb can stop teeth but after a few fish you gotta replace it. 

I don't sit around and tie 12 different size flouro's together when I can flip a fly over with a leader and a single tippet. Just taper from the fly line diameter then taper down the tippet from the leader. I'll use flouro for both be cause it's stiffer and rolls a fly over in that wind. Sometimes mono leader... But my tippet is always flouro. 

For Spanish, since they'll eat a cove final swivel, I'll use a single piece of 40-50lb flouro around 10ft long.... They don't need fancy when they're hungry and tear just about everything up. 

Tippet for 8wt species
12-20 reds or most surf fish
8-12lb specks and pomps
40lb Spanish 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Missed the part about a 12 piece fluro leader :001_huh:. My FOUR piece leader can be tied in about a minute once a person become proficient at tying a blood knot.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Chef a "shock leader" is a heavier short piece of line attached to the actual fly and your tippet. It is necessary if you encounter fish with actual teeth and/or sharp fins/gill plates, etc. Examples are spanish mackerel, bluefish, etc.

I know what you mean about tailwaters, just a few weeks ago I was on the White River in Ark. catching rainbows on a 3 wt. rod with a 2lb. fluorocarbon tippet !


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Lol, looks like we're more into disagreeing than helping out, does it take 3 comments for the guy to get what a "Shock Tippet" is? A "Shock Leader" is a leader w/a shock tippet on the end of a leader. Google is your friend


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

wtbfishin said:


> Missed the part about a 12 piece fluro leader :001_huh:. My FOUR piece leader can be tied in about a minute once a person become proficient at tying a blood knot.



Was only joking lol. Everyone's got their own way of doing things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

What's a tippet again? :whistling:


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

the new Spanish grenade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

